# Bait Patterns



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I finally got these converted to post. These are the three sizes of baits I've been making. Some of you showed some interest in wanting patterns. They are in Adobe pdf. format, so you will need Adobe Reader to view and print them. Hope you enjoy making them as much as I have.

View attachment 01%20001.pdf


View attachment 02%20001.pdf


View attachment 03.pdf


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

for sharing the patterns. Gives me another reason to be really glad Im retired


----------

